# Friedfischprobleme/Schiedersee



## Noctilio (23. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
seit November letzten Jahres bin ich stolzer Fischereischeinbesitzer. Prüfung war kein Problem - die Praxis am Wasser sieht aber doch erheblich anders aus... Mit Raubfischen habe ich spinnenderweise nur die üblichen Anfängerprobleme, das wird schon. 

Aber ausgerechnet mit Plötze & Co. hapert es - die wollen einfach nicht ..... |peinlich

Ich habe eine Jahreskarte für den Schiedersee, ist hier jemand aus der Region, der mir am Wasser mal ein paar Tips geben kann? 

Rat- aber nicht Hoffnungslos:
Wolfgang


----------



## Denni_Lo (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Friedfischprobleme/Schiedersee*

Aktuell sind die Friedfische teilweise mit ganz anderen Sachen beschäftigt, was allerdings nicht heißt das man keine fängt.

Wie angelst Du - Grund/Pose 
Hast Du anständig ausgelotet? Falls nein: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h0VhQ-Xan5U
Platzwahl ist entscheidend.

Also paar Infor wären hilfreich um zu helfen.


----------



## Noctilio (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Friedfischprobleme/Schiedersee*

Hallo Denni_Lo,
ich habe mit feiner Stipp-Pose (2 gr. und entsprechend ausgebleit) und 16er Schnur und mit 16er Haken am 10er Vorfach geangelt, als Köder habe ich Maden genommen. Vorher habe ich gelotet. Ich habe es auch mal mit Durchlaufpose (Waggler) in den etwas tieferen Zonen probiert. Die ganze Ausbleierei habe ich nach Muster aus dem Buch von Göllner (Die Angelfischerei) angebracht.

Außerdem habe ich mit der Feeder-Rute auf Grund geangelt, 20er Schnur, daran 14er Haken am 14er Vorfach, Köder Mais und Made. Angesessen habe ich morgens nach Sonnenaufgang und abends gegen Sonnenuntergang. 

Anfüttern ist an diesem Gewässer nicht erlaubt.

An meinem bevorzugten Platz kann ich die Fische oft sehen, es sind definitiv Brassen und Schleien da. Falls Du das Gewässer kennst, ich treibe mich meist südlich der Staumauer am Rande der kleinen Bucht herum.

Viele Grüße
Wolfgang


----------



## Denni_Lo (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Friedfischprobleme/Schiedersee*

Nein das Gewässer kenne ich nicht, gar keine Bisse gehabt? Weder bei Sonnenaufgang noch zu Sonnenuntergang? 

Versuch mal folgendes:

1 trockene scheibe Toast über den Fischen werfen und beobachte ob die das interessiert.


----------



## weserwaller (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Friedfischprobleme/Schiedersee*

Probiere es mal am linken Ufer nahe der Staumauer in den flachereren Uferzonen (gegenüber dem Schongebiet). 
Ich hatte am Schiedersee noch nie ein Problem damit Köderfische zu bekommen. 
Und auch wenn das Anfüttern verboten ist, eine Hand voll Maden stören dort niemanden.


----------



## KöFi (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Friedfischprobleme/Schiedersee*

Also ich kenn den See vom vorbeifahren hab dort allerdings noch nicht geangelt/ meine der See ist ziemlich stark bewachsen. Wir haben im Verein auch einen See der Recht stark bewachsen ist also ich mache es bei den Rotfedern/Augen immer so die schwimmen ja wenns sonnig is kurz unter der Oberfläche da nehm ich einfach ne Posenmontage (3-5g oder so) ein Forfach mit nem kleineren Haken und werfe dahin wo die Fische rumschwimmen. Achtung von der Pose aus fische ich nur so 50cm tief Made is ein guter Köder meistens kommen dann schon sie ersten Bisse wenn der Köder absinkt wenn sich ne Minute dann mal nix tut zieh ich die Pose nen Stückchen ein und warte dann wieder kurz (Pose geht meistens bei mir nich unter sondern schwimmt leicht runtergezogen zur Seite)


----------



## KöFi (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Friedfischprobleme/Schiedersee*

Achso und auf Grund würd ich einfach nen Sechskantblei aufe Laufmontage packen (30g oder so) nen 40-60cm langes Vorfach und als Köder Wurm das beißt bei mir am besten Mais geht aber auch. Einfach dahinwerfen wo du die Fische gesehen hast (Pflanzenkanten). Als Bissanzeiger nehm ich Freilauf auf minimum Wiederstand gestellt da kannste dann alles an Karauschen Karpfen etc. erkennen.#h


----------



## Noctilio (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Friedfischprobleme/Schiedersee*

Hallo zusammen,
vielen Dank für die vielen Tipps - werde am Samstagmorgen gleich mal loslegen!
Kofi, was würdest Du mir für Hakengrößen für das Grundangeln mit Wurm empfehlen?
Viele Grüße
Wolfgang


----------



## KöFi (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Friedfischprobleme/Schiedersee*

Also ich hatte so Maishaken mit Hakengröße 6 da gehen alle etwas größeren drauf Karpfen 28cm auch. Kleiner geht 100 pro auch vor allem wenn du fein auf Grund angelst auch auf Rotauge und so. Sonst kann ich dir zu Häken nich so viel sagen angel selber erst ein Jahr und bin auch Jugendlicher .


----------

